

Generate 512-bit prime numbers in Javascript - ye
http://liveweave.com/jE9cQl

======
ye
The algorithm uses non-deterministic Miller–Rabin primality test. It generates
(probable) primes with very high degree of certainty, so practically it should
never generate a non-prime.

It uses the standard browser _crypto.getRandomValues()_ function.

Works faster in Chrome.

